# Went for blood test today..



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi ladies, I've not been a very good poster on here but I think some of you may remember me well I'm over the moon to be able to say it's worked It's a big fat positive        I'm in shock , I have no symptoms of pg but just horrid back ache which is what happened on our last cycle which failed so I have already decided it hadn't worked but thank god I was so wrong.
It's just a wonderful amazing feeling, and to think while we have got what we were praying for we may also have helped someone else out there get there prayers answered too! 

Just have everything crossed now that we make it o.k to scan and all is well, have had 2 big bleeds on tx's before so it's always going to be on my mind.

Love CJ x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Fantastic news

 on your 

have a happy and healthy 9 months

Love Emxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

yeah cj  

was looking for your news this morning as i thought it must be near  

do let us know how your bloods/scan etc goes

ritz.


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello hun

Big CONGRATULATIONS hunnie, Well done! Enjoy every min of it!

Love kelly


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Congratulations CJ Fab News!! All the very best honey, Maria xx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

WOW cj, massive congratulations!!       

As you know, i belong to Salisbury Fertility Clinic and due to start my tx soon, so i hope it works out for me too.

Well done, you deserve it! Hope the scan goes well. 

Love Mouse x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done hun!!! 

WOOOOHOOOOO!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!
xxxx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Ahh thank you girls, lovely to come on and read all these great messages.

Hi Mouse, I'm now totally a Salisbury Fertility Clinic fan  really hope they work there magic with you too  

Love CJ xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS

woo hoooo


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats on your BFP!

Kate xx​


----------

